# apply to chapman?



## Rami7007 (Nov 15, 2007)

I just got my chapman app out earlier today. who all is applying and how did your supplement video essays go?

personally, i thought it was pretty difficult to find the right thing to film about.


----------



## Cinematical (Nov 15, 2007)

Wow, it seems like just yesterday that I was getting all my college apps out....

Good luck!


----------



## "Fuc*in Fascist!" (Nov 15, 2007)

still working on my video. can't get it to upload, it kind of sucks. im sending everything else out right now, and hopefully if my vid wont upload or w/e then they'll let me send it late. im hoping to god they let me send it late.


----------



## cruisedude4 (Nov 18, 2007)

I sent in mine about a week ago.  I just checked the webadvisor thing.  They've received all of my stuff and my "decision is pending."

So is it February when we find out?


----------



## Rami7007 (Nov 18, 2007)

yeah i think its february... non film students find out by january i think. good luck to everyone... although were competing for around 125 spots =P.

I also dont have my teacher recommendations in yet so hopefully that can be sent in a little late.

Also does anyone know if chapman does not accept senior year grades? I know between LMU and chapman one school doesnt take freshman and the other doesnt take senior but i forget which is which.


----------



## Topo (Nov 20, 2007)

I've started the application process, but haven't finished yet. Since I'm applying for Screenwriting I don't have a video essay, but I do have a kick ass prompt to write a narrative for. I'm really excited for that


----------



## Topo (Dec 10, 2007)

Just a quick question regarding Chapman. I know that everyone says the Film School is incredibly tough to get into. Now is that any majors at Dodge College or mainly the Film Production major? I am working on my application right now actually and plan to enter in Screenwriting?


----------



## Winterreverie (Dec 11, 2007)

They've made an active effort to recruit strong screenwriters in the last few years, in fact the MFA screenwriting program last year was filled up prior to the directing program.

I think maybe the easiest ones to get in to are producing and film studies.


----------

